# Tank /Cabinet Builders



## GlenD (17 Jul 2019)

So I've contacted ND aquatics and Prime Aquariums for some quotes on a 90cm / 36" aquarium. I do like the Aqua Evolution 900 but they are around 20" front to back and I only have 18". I've given up on the above two builders as they are trying to push me a standard 36x24x18 and don't seem to get the CUSTOM part of the build process when I'm trying to specify certain elements (they don't seem to understand what I'm asking for).

So I've seen A4L but the cost will go from around £430 from Prime to £1100 A4L. 

Any other recommendations for a tank/cabinet makers? 
Any off the shelf 36" or 90cm x 18" / 45cm?
Any pics of an open top, one-peice braced tanks? (I don't want to go full braceless, yet I don't want a hood )


----------



## Arana (17 Jul 2019)

Do you really need to have a brace? if not you could simply go for a 90P

https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/ada-cube-garden-90-p-90x45x45cm-4364-p.asp


----------



## zozo (17 Jul 2019)

GlenD said:


> yet I don't want a hood



It's never the hood preventing the tank to fall apart. Bracing is related to glass thickness vs height or simply is added for covering panels to be placed on top. If glass thicknes is suffient than braceless is not a problem at all. As the ADA 90P shows with 10mm at 90cmx45cm dimension.


----------



## GlenD (17 Jul 2019)

Hi, that tank is very expensive, the same price but doesn’t come with the cabinet!

 I prefer the aesthetic’s of a rimless tank, but not the evaporation and fish loss.  So I want minimal  bracing , mainly to sit covers on.

I was wondering if anybody had an open top braced tank.


----------



## alto (18 Jul 2019)

The ADA style tanks are also able to “hold” covers - ADA includes (high quality) stainless steel clips with their “Cube Garden” aquarium series 
You may chose to have a local glass shop cut the glass cover rather than purchasing ADA glass cover - check tank dimensions with equipment  (my local glass shops declined the opportunity  so I purchased some of the ADA options), also check transmission quality of glass (and request non-sharp edges)

There are other manufacturers of similar style ADA Cube Gardens (transport is a significant factor in cost) but few have anything near the silicon quality (patented process which is also part of ADA aquarium cost) or glass clarity (again significant cost factor) ... there are many more options in UK & EU (local custom made tanks are either “garage style only”, or similar cost to ADA, UNS) 

Did you approach EA re custom aquarium?
(compared to my local options, EA are a fantastic price)

Riverwood Aquatics deals in Beta Acuarious so may be worth asking after 

EMMEL in Germany once made ADA tanks, they still manufacture custom tanks etc (obviously you would need to pick up or look for delivery options)


----------



## Jayefc1 (18 Jul 2019)

Also aquarium gardens do there own tank the same size as ADA but not as expensive but still very good quality give them a ring see what they can do for you


----------



## Andrew Butler (18 Jul 2019)

GlenD said:


> I've contacted ND aquatics


just have a read up on ND; my last experience of them was awful and know other people to have had the same - one only posting on here within the last month.
Be warned and stay away!



GlenD said:


> I was wondering if anybody had an open top braced tank


unsure why you would but as @alto points out you can get clips that sit over the top of the rim and will hold a piece of glass.
You can always get mesh screens that fit in these brackets too and then add an ATO if you're that worried about evaporation.

A Eurobrace is always an option as they tend to stop jumping fish but also make it hard work with inlets/outlets unless you plan on a sump which I'm sure you don't.

Aquarium Connections make about the best aquariums in the country and you can have things such as mitred corners which look great.
It's all about money though and if you can find the right aquarium can you find the right cabinet without paying through the roof?


----------



## Andrew Butler (18 Jul 2019)

A couple of ND links, there's more.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/1300l-tank-and-1ml-of-experience.57546/
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/aquarium-manufacturer.52257/


----------



## Siege (18 Jul 2019)

I agree with Andrew. ND Aquatics aren’t great. I’ve had one, wouldn’t use again.

It really depends on what you after, if you like the low minimal silicone, super clear glass and smooth clean edges. as others have said you are going to have to pay for it. If you just want a fish tank go with ND.

Again, as others have mentioned, I donot understand why you would want a fully braced tank and then take the hood off. To be honest it’ll look pretty rubbish in comparison to perhaps what you really want. You either want an open open top or you don’t, or am I missing something?

If you are worried about the open top, get floating plants, glass covers for it to one of the smart meshes that the marine guys use.

Think about scaping, very hard to get hardscape through the gaps in a braced tank and you lose the benefit of the top down view.

Up to you but you perhaps need to decide what you really want before you commit.

Just food for thought!


----------



## GlenD (18 Jul 2019)

I am still 50/50

1: Open top braceless 
2: Pelmet with glass covers 

Is there any pics of the covers on a braceless tank?

I'm not overly concerned with ultra thin silicone etc.. An opti-white front and sides with clear, clean and neat silicone would be fine.


----------



## alto (18 Jul 2019)

GlenD said:


> An opti-white front and sides with clear, clean and neat silicone would be fine.


In my area this costs much the same as ADA or UNS, both of which are notably higher quality glass and silicone work 
On larger tanks, they may come in 10% cheaper (than ADA, UNS) ... 

If possible, go and look at aquariums built by alternate manufacturers 
Ask for 5-10 (recent) references with photos of finished product 
Make sure you know warranty details!


----------



## alto (18 Jul 2019)

GlenD said:


> Evolution 900 but they are around 20" front to back and I only have 18"


Where is the tank going?


----------



## GlenD (18 Jul 2019)

alto said:


> Where is the tank going?


 
Between a wall and the side of sofa. Sofa sandwiched between tank and front room door.


----------



## Andrew Butler (19 Jul 2019)

Siege said:


> If you just want a fish tank go with ND


It depends if @GlenD wants it sent the right size for a start, let alone other problems
I know @Ryan Thang To uses someone he trusts and says are good value for money - he swears by them but can't remember who they are so maybe try asking him.



GlenD said:


> Is there any pics of the covers on a braceless tank?


I guess this is not option 1 or 2 but it gives you another option. These screens you make up to whatever size you like and can add cutouts etc for inlets/outlets so maybe it's another to consider - mainly for jumping fish.
I had the old version which you needed to use clips like the ADA but with the new version you don't looking at things
https://www.theaquariumsolution.com/product/8167/295


----------



## SRP3006 (19 Jul 2019)

Andrew Butler said:


> just have a read up on ND; my last experience of them was awful and know other people to have had the same - one only posting on here within the last month.
> Be warned and stay away!




My latest tank was from ND aquatics.  Very poor customer service from start to finish. The finishing on the tank also isn't great.
I'd avoid to be honest. I would pay a lot more to avoid using them.


----------



## zozo (19 Jul 2019)

https://www.google.com/search?q=cov...wsDjAhXMalAKHfuSAGgQ_AUIESgB&biw=1252&bih=562


----------



## Jayefc1 (19 Jul 2019)

https://riverwoodaquatics.co.uk/beta-line-60-tank--cabinet---optico-white-178-p.asp

I know it's only 60 but there nice tanks and the stand for 370 have a look 
Cheers 
Jay


----------



## alto (19 Jul 2019)

Thanks Jay for the reminder 

Beta Acuarious

FB page photo


----------



## Stu Worrall (19 Jul 2019)

Nick Chan at Aquarium Cabinet Solutions does some very nice custom tanks and stands


----------



## alto (19 Jul 2019)

Bali Vaquero’s home tank as part of the Felix project, video by Filipe Oliveira 

Beta Acuarious Line tank 80 x 45 x 45 (which seems a popular size in Spain, Portugal aquascapes)


----------



## alto (19 Jul 2019)

Too late to edit
BUT
how to spell properly

Beta-acuarios         

This company generously supports scaping contests 
(and makes custom tanks)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature...DagYzqWWst7GUHatNAgPgpVZVdfZxgE&v=sQSge0sCEfs


----------



## GlenD (20 Jul 2019)

What are peoples thoughts on clear-seal custom tanks. Aquarium Gardens use them for custom tanks. Any experience?


----------



## GlenD (20 Jul 2019)

BTW I'll be going for open top rimless, with glass/acrylic cover!


----------



## Jayefc1 (20 Jul 2019)

If aquarium gardens use them I'd have no issue in buying it just cause of them 
Cheers 
Jay


----------



## Andrew Butler (20 Jul 2019)

GlenD said:


> Aquarium Gardens use them for custom tanks


I'd be tempted to speak with aquarium gardens and see if Dave will give you a price; he might get them cheaper than you can if he buys from them all the time, I know he needs a profit but you've then got AG behind your order - just a thought


----------



## alto (20 Jul 2019)

The glass is what you see every time you look at your aquarium - I’d spend more time saving to increase budget rather than compromise on glass quality ... all those fabulous planted tanks online are filmed through top grade optiwhite (low iron) glass 

When looking at nano tanks, the impact of higher quality “float glass” vs “optiwhite” is not as significant, a braceless, rimless 90cm aquarium in 10mm glass will have decidedly different aesthetics


----------



## agol77 (21 Jul 2019)

GlenD said:


> Hi, that tank is very expensive, the same price but doesn’t come with the cabinet!
> 
> I prefer the aesthetic’s of a rimless tank, but not the evaporation and fish loss.  So I want minimal  bracing , mainly to sit covers on.
> 
> I was wondering if anybody had an open top braced tank.



I have an Aquascaper 900, but like you, don’t like the evaporation or fish deaths that come with an open top. I just bought some of the ADA clips, and got a local glazier to cut a piece of glass for a cover. Works well, and doesn’t look too intrusive. The photo isn’t great, as I just too it quickly and the tank lights aren’t on yet. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

